# Difference b/w Alstyle 5301 and 1701?



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey all, 

I'm a total noob when it comes to blank tees, so I ordered a bunch of samples and ordered 2 Alstyle tees, the 5301 and 1701. Problem is, I can't tell which one is the 5301 and 1701! I assume the softer, more fitted shirt is the 5301 and the other is the 1701, but is there a way to tell 100% which is which? Also one is made in Mexico, the other in India; would that help?

Please advise, sorry for the dumb question! Thanks!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Your right on your guess.


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

If you don't mind I would ask you what is your experience with alstyle 530?
Thanks


----------

